# My blank cutting bandsaw sled



## Carl Fisher (Jun 8, 2012)

My version of Bandsaw Pen Blank Sled

My old one was sorely in need of upgrading to a smaller, lighter and more accurate version.  I ran across the thread above and figured it looked easy enough.  About 30 minutes and a few scraps around shop and I'm a happy camper.  The only change I made was to leave the stop the exact length to the kerf so I can interchange different spacers on the tube side for the amount I want to over cut the blank.

Unfortunately the toggles I have extra are too big.  Next time I'm at woodcraft, I'll pick up some of the mini's to put on there to hold everything nice and tight.


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 8, 2012)

that's a great idea.


----------



## JimDantin (Jun 11, 2012)

I really like the idea of the removable spacers.

Question -- you show the blanks on the left (as you face the saw). It seems like you should build the jig so that the blanks are on the right so you could cut them from a long piece of stock and not be limited by the <14" opening of the saw.

I'm just getting started with all this, so please excuse me if I'm missing some reason to build it as shown.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jun 11, 2012)

First of all, welcome to IAP :biggrin:

Probably not a bad idea.  It would just require moving the stopper to the other side of the jig.  I'll have to take a look at that as it would be easy enough to swap over.

I hadn't thought about it because typically if I'm dealing with larger stock (spindle blanks and such), I'll take them down to rough size first and then finish them up on the jig.


----------



## Mike D (Jun 11, 2012)

Carl that's a great Idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jun 11, 2012)

I keep throwing money at the screen but nothing is happening.

Great idea!

The reversal suggestion is good too.


----------

